# One You Don't See Very Often



## john87300

Having taken inspiration from Silver Hawk's website and collection, I've been changing the emphasis of my collection towards Electric and Electronic watches. As anyone who knows of my French watch collection will testify, I enjoy the obscure, and I've managed to find a couple of brands to concentrate on, Edox and Jaz. As they come along so seldom, I've filled the waiting time with a few Timex and the odd LCD or two, I'll leave the Accutrons and the like to the more well heeled than I 

I've only seen 3 JAZ Electronics for sale in 2012, and this is my second, which arrived today. I'm well used to buying from a fuzzy photo and and a brief inadequate description. The ad photo was so poor I thought it was chrome and I was pleasantly surprised to find it was gold plated and marked as such. As I expected it runs an ETA-ESA 9157 Dynatron, and it has been keeping really good time for the last 14 hours. It cleaned up better than I thought, with just a liitle wear at the tips of the lugs, so generally I'm more than happy. I've added a new Electrics etc page to the watch part of my website here if anyone's interested, but now the important bit, the photos:


----------



## woody77

hi very nice you like your hard to find watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## apm101

That's a really smart watch! Hope it gives you great pleasure.


----------



## Thomasr

apm101 said:


> That's a really smart watch! Hope it gives you great pleasure.


Steady :stop:


----------



## mel

Excellent! E N J O Y !


----------



## tall_tim

I like that, John - the dial reminds me of my folks old woodchip wallpaper back in the day - though not the reason I like it!

Where does the name JAZ originate - is it a name or an acronym...?


----------



## Foxdog

tall_tim said:


> the dial reminds me of my folks old woodchip wallpaper back in the day


I see what you mean Tim but more like what I think was called Anaglypta or Blown vinyl by my mum and dad.

:fox:


----------



## tall_tim

Foxdog said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dial reminds me of my folks old woodchip wallpaper back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean Tim but more like what I think was called Anaglypta or Blown vinyl by my mum and dad.
> 
> :fox:
Click to expand...

You're right - anaglypta!


----------



## john87300

tall_tim said:


> I like that, John - the dial reminds me of my folks old woodchip wallpaper back in the day - though not the reason I like it!
> 
> Where does the name JAZ originate - is it a name or an acronym...?


Hi Tim, as FoxDog said, it's not like woodchip/anaglypta but more like a patterned blown vinyl, (both of which you can still buy today!)

JAZ was the trade name of la Compagnie industrielle de mÃ©canique horlogÃ¨re (CIMH),founded in 1919, and for decades was the prime French manufacturer of clocks and alarm clocks. In the late 1960's French watchmakers in Morteau and Villers-le-Lac combined to form Framelec, which was taken over by JAZ in 1970. In 1974/1975 JAZ suddenly and briefly produced a number of watches, mechanicals, automatics, electrics etc. You can see a short history of JAZ on my page here:

http://www.chambresd...m/electric.html

Or, if you're interested in a much more detailed history of JAZ and their many & various clocks here (in French):

http://www.enfrance.com/m.frindel/


----------



## defendnola

Very nice.. never even heard of the brand.


----------



## luckywatch

Wow, excellent website, thanks. Really takes you back in time.

:thumbup:


----------



## Darren Bullock

i saw a smiler looking smiths recently, looks great


----------

